# Sweaty Arm Pits?!!!



## lilabet (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello people,

I have a question regarding my little tinker Henry.

I have noticed that under his arms he has red patches, where his fur is very thin practically none existant. He had very thin fur here from when he was a pup when I first got him. I initially thought it was his harness maybe rubbing so I purchased a new one and it did seem to stop. 

However it has come back and I since noticed that he tends to get sweaty there especially after he been playing. He sometimes licks at it and makes it worse. It has not put him off his food at all and he doesnt mind if I touch him there and he is his usual self. I did purchase an 'itch stick' from Pets at Home and it did help but now it has flared up again should I persist with this product or ask my vet.

Im sorry for the long post Im just starting to panick a bit. Is it common for Chihuahuas to get sweaty arm pits? Could it be a reaction to something? 

I look forward to hearing from anyone with any advice =]

Lizzy =]


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

You might want to get him checked at the vets for a thyroid condition or some kind of gland condition?


----------



## lilabet (Dec 25, 2008)

He is due for his booster vacinations this week so I will ask at the vets then. 

Thank you for the speedy reply =] 

Lizzy =]


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If I had to guess, I'd say allergies. Or a possible fungal infection. Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Hannah has a similar problem around her neck. If you smell it is quite a bad stinky, sweaty smell! Most collars I tried rubbed her fur off and made her skin red and raw. I eventally found an all fleece collar that works. She still has a bald neck underneath but it doesnt rub.
She uses a cat harness so it is thin enough to allow air to circulate.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all (Nov 22, 2009)

do you have a thermometer? i would take his temp ,normal is 102F


----------



## lilabet (Dec 25, 2008)

Hello people. Thank you so much for all the replies. I took him to the vet and he was as good as gold [thank goodness!!] The vert checked him out and said it just looks like a reaction to something and not to worry. He gave me some medication for it and he should be fine. 

I feel so relieved =]

Thank you all again

Lizzy x x x


----------

